# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  تسريحات شعر 2012

## دموع الغصون

تسريحات شعر 2012
قدم مصففو الشعر مجموعة تسريحات شعر 2012 المميزة للسهرة .. والتي تتسم بالأناقة والعصرية، وقد جمعنا لكِ اليوم مجموعة من أبرز تسريحات شعر 2012 لتختاري ما يتناسب مع ذوقك ومع مناسبتك وتتأنقي في سهرتك القادمة


تسريحة كبيرة بالشعر المرتفع مع الخصلات المموجة والمتدلية بشكل انيق


تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات 

تسريحة مرتفعة وكبيرة من الخلف بخصلات الشعر المتداخلة ولفائف الشعر


تسريحة كبيرة مميزة بالخصلات المموجة التي تتلاقى في الخلف


تسريحة بالخصلات المتداخلة والخصلات الرفيعة التي تزين الشعر


تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات 

تسريحة النصف المرفوع والنصف المنسدل للشعر مع تموجات أطرافه


تسريحة ناعمة مرتفعة لأعلى بخصلات متداخلة مع خصلات أمامية ناعمة


تسريحة تويست النصف المرتفع وموجات النصف المنسدل مع غرة بسيطة

تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات 

تسريحة بسيطة مرتفعة بخصلات متداخلة بشكل غير منتظم وخصلات جانبية ناعمة



تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات

----------


## (dodo)

الصور كتير راقيين وحلوين يسلمو دموع كلك زوق

----------


## مادلين

انا حبيت هاي 
تسريحة ناعمة مرتفعة لأعلى بخصلات متداخلة مع خصلات أمامية ناعمة

----------


## &روان&

كتير ناعمة  
   يسلمو

----------


## دموع الغصون

انبسطت كتير انهم عجلوكن 
مشكورات صبايا على المرور

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كثير حلوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يحلي ايامك الوردة 
عقبال ما نشوفك احلى عروس

*

----------


## فيروز

الرفع حلو بدون غرة  :Bl (18):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
منورة بمرروك إن شاء الله بنشوفك عروس 
*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

للشعر جمال , وسحر لا يقاوم , لكن دموع : ما السر في طول شعر المرأة الهندية ؟! لماذا لا نرى اهتماما به من قبل المرأة العربية ؟!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> للشعر جمال , وسحر لا يقاوم , لكن دموع : ما السر في طول شعر المرأة الهندية ؟! لماذا لا نرى اهتماما به من قبل المرأة العربية ؟!


ما هو السر الله اعلم يمكن نعمة من ربنا 
اخي اليتيم مين حكالك انه المراة العربية لا تهتم بشعرها بالعكس تهتم به كثيرا 
لكن ظروف الحياة والحمل الذي يقع على عاتقها ينسيها احيانا الاهتمام بذلك وباشياء كثيرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الإهتمام موجود لكن بدرجات حسب طبيعة المرأة واهتمامها بجمالها والعنايه بنفسها
للتغذيه دور بارز في جمال الشعر وطبيعته والاهتمام و المتابعه في الشعر لها دور أكبر 
سر طول شعر المرأة الهنديه أجهله لكن اعتقد بأن لكل فتاة نظرتها الخاصة في ستايل شعرها وطوله 
أنا برأيي يكمن جمال المرأة في طول الشعر المتوسط 

بس السؤال القوي شو سر حب الشباب للشعر الطويل ؟؟؟ 

*

----------

